# Please can someone help a newbie



## Biopup (Oct 30, 2009)

Hi there

I wonder if you can help. My Audi TT 1800 coupe recently had the windscreen replaced by my insurers agents Auto Glass. The day after the dials on my car (speed, petrol, rev counter, mileage) went kerplunk. They righted themselves and went again on and off on a daily basis - almost like a loose connection. I took the car back to Auto Glass and they told me that the sensors are not located near the windscreen&#8230; however, as this was such a coincidence that if it was their fault they would pay for it to be put right. Has this happened to anyone else? The last time I had a fault like this was when my airbag light went on and Audi told me I needed to get a whole new system for £1k and then the minute they delivered it back to me with the new airbag system installed the light went on again!

I am petrified of garages&#8230; I think they see me coming and I am very worried about getting ripped off as a single woman that knows so little about cars. So any advice would be really, really appreciated.

Kind regards

Carol


----------



## DAZTTC (May 20, 2005)

Hi Carol welcome to the forum sorry i can not help with your problem. But you could take it one of the trusted independent like MIDLAND VW.AWESOME or Vagcheck there are lots more just try doing a search.

DAZ


----------



## T3RBO (Dec 9, 2003)

Welcome to the forum 

I think the dashpod fault is probably mere coincidence that it appeared when the windscreen was replaced


----------



## jammyd (Oct 11, 2008)

Welcome to the forum


----------

